# Stern Dreieck -> Motorschutz kommt beim umschalten in den Dreieckbetrieb



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
wir haben das Problem das bei der Ansteuerung zweier Pumpen der jeweilige Motorschutz fällt, und zwar in der Umschaltphase. Die Schaltung ist soweit in Ordnung und meistens funktioniert der Einschaltvorgang auch problemlos. Wir haben schon vielerlei versucht :
-Verdrahtung mehrfach überprüft und auf die günstige Variante geändert
-Tauschen der kompletten Stern Dreieckkombination (von Möller zu Siemens)
-Stern Dreickrelais geändert auf eines mit einstellbarer Umschaltzeit (hier ist die Pausenzeit einstellbar)

die Stromaufnahme ist nach dem hochlaufen im normalen bereich. Es handelt sich hier um zwei parallele Pumpen, welche getrennt gestartet werden, aber schon zusammen in Betrieb sind.
Unser Verdacht ist nun das die Kraft im Sternbetrieb gar nicht ausreicht um die Pumpe hochlaufen zu lassen, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## Aventinus (21 August 2012)

Fällt der MS jedes Mal oder nur manchmal? Ich hatte mal den Fall das Stern im Rechtslauf und Dreieck im Linkslauf laufen wollte.


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Hi Aventinus,
nein nur manchmal, die Laufrichtungen stimmen. Das hatten wir sofort geprüft.

schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## Licht9885 (21 August 2012)

Vieleicht muss man mal ein wenig anders denken und mal weg gehen von dem Gedanken das es an den Motoren bzw. der Ansteuerung liegt hatte mal was ähnliches habe zig Tage gesucht irgendwann haben wir dann mal ein Schlosser dazugeholt.

Lösung war dann ganz simpel hatten auf der einen Pumpe ein Gegendruck der dann mal ab und zu dafür gesorgt hat das die Pumpe zu viel Kraft aufbringen musste beim Anlauf dies hatte dann zur Folge das der MS Rausflog 

Ursache war Übrigens die das hier zwei Pumpen aus zwei Leitungen Wasser bei Bedarf in eine Grössere drückten,  unsere schlosser haben dann Rückschlagventile glaub ich Hinter  die Pumpen gesetzt Problem war damit gelöst


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2012)

... ich tippe mal darauf, dass sich Leistungskontakte überlappen und es dadurch zu einem ganz kurzen Kurzschluß kommt ...
Vielleicht mal zwischen dem Abschalten des einen Schütz und dem Zuschalten der anderen beiden Schütze ein wenig (10 .. 20 ms) Zeit vergehen lassen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (21 August 2012)

Larry, das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber der TE schreibt was von einstellbarer Pausenzeit. Ich hoffe doch dass er dann da was Vernünftiges eingestellt hat.


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2012)

Also bei unseren Hydraulikpumpen, hab ich da auch mal noch größere Zeiten drin stehen, kommt auf die Last an, die beim Anlauf dranhängt.
Das mit dem Kurzschluß würde aber doch ganz schön blitzen denke ich, sind ja sicher ein paar Ampere, die da fließen.


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Hallo,
ja die Pausenzeit war bei uns schon ein großes Thema, es wurde ein spezielle Stern dreieck  die Zeit wurde nach und nach auf 60mS erhöht und ergab keine erkennbare Verbesserung. 
Der Hammer ist aber das auch bei uns zwei Pumpen parallel in ein System drücken, also das identische Problem wie bei Sebastian.
Die Frage ist nun, wie kann man das messen oder überprüfen. 

lg Micha


----------



## Aventinus (21 August 2012)

Sind Stern und Dreieckschütz gegeneinander verriegelt? Wenn das Sternschütz zum abfallen 60ms länger braucht als das Dreieckschütz zum anziehen funkts trotz Pausenzeit. oder einfach mal die Pausenzeit auf 500ms hochdrehen - nur zum Testen.


----------



## online (21 August 2012)

Wie lang ist denn die Hochlaufzeit im Stern? Hatte bei großen Lüftern schon mal 50s, erst dann hatte sich die Stromaufnahme so reduziert, dass das Umschalten in Dreieck klappte.


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Ja die Schaltung ist laut Lehrbuch, aber wir überlegen nun ob wir eine mechanische Verriegelung einsetzen sollten
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...=de&activetab=&regionUrl=/#activetab=product&

aber mich beschleicht langsam die Vermutung welche Sebastian geäußert hat... ein mechanisches 7 hydraulisches Problem...


----------



## atrius (21 August 2012)

Falls ein Antrieb belastet ist, werden Drehzahl- und Winkelabweichungen des Rotors bei längeren Umschaltzeiten immer grösser, somit möglicherweise auch die Umschalt-Stromschläge. Bei grossen Antrieben kann das sogar bis zum Wellenbruch führen! Frage: braucht es überhaupt Stern-Dreieck? Wie sind die Netzverhältnisse? Ist ein direktes Starten nicht möglich? Somit wäre auch die Frage mit dem reduzierten Drehmoment in Stern abgehakt...oder eben Sanftanlauf.


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Hallo,
die Pumpen haben 11KW und der Kunde will das nicht als Direktanlauf, Sanftanlauf finde ich auch am besten.... bezahlen will das aber immer keiner.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Rudi (21 August 2012)

Also ich tippe mal auf zu hohe Last schon vor der Umschaltung. Ist es ein Hydrauliksystem ? Gibt es da kein Ventil "Pumpen fördern" oder "drucklosen Umlauf sperren" oder...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> ..unsere schlosser haben dann Rückschlagventile glaub ich Hinter  die Pumpen gesetzt Problem war damit gelöst..


Das kenne ich eigentlich auch nur so. Ob die Rückschlagklappen hinter oder vor den Pumpen sitzen, dürfte egal sein.

Sind denn Rückschlagklappen eingebaut?




BadTaste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Pumpen haben 11KW und der Kunde will das nicht als Direktanlauf,  Sanftanlauf finde ich auch am besten.... bezahlen will das aber immer  keiner..


Die Kosten für zwei Sanftstarter halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## BadTaste (21 August 2012)

Hallo,
mit den Rückschlagklappen versuche ich grade rauszubekommen, aber ihr wisst ja was passiert wenn man anfängt die mechanik bzw. Hydraulik in Frage zu stellen...


----------



## atrius (21 August 2012)

Leider hält sich in vielen (Kunden)Köpfen der Begriff Stern-Dreieck hartnäckig....kenn ich nur zu gut! 
Was aber die Kosten betrifft, so nur am Beispiel Siemens:  ein 11kw Sanftstarter ist ab Brutto 200€ erhältlich! Die Kosten halten sich also wirklich "in Grenzen"! Schützkombinationen hingegen sind teurer, es sei denn, man kauft Einzelkomponenten, ohne mechanische Verriegelung und bastelt sich das Zeug selber....
Mit Sanftanläufen kann ev. sogar ohne Rückschlagklappen gestartet werden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2012)

atrius schrieb:


> Leider hält sich in vielen (Kunden)Köpfen der Begriff Stern-Dreieck hartnäckig....kenn ich nur zu gut!
> Was aber die Kosten betrifft, so nur am Beispiel Siemens:  ein 11kw Sanftstarter ist ab Brutto 200€ erhältlich! Die Kosten halten sich also wirklich "in Grenzen"! Schützkombinationen hingegen sind teurer, es sei denn, man kauft Einzelkomponenten, ohne mechanische Verriegelung und bastelt sich das Zeug selber....
> Mit Sanftanläufen kann ev. sogar ohne Rückschlagklappen gestartet werden.



*ACK*

Diese Diskussion hatten wir hier im Forum schonmal.
Habe mir das damals auch ausgerechnet, und kam auch zu der Erkenntnis,
Dass ein Sanftanlaufgerät günstiger ist, als eine Y-D Kombination!

Denke auch, dass du in diesem Fall mit einem Sanftanlaufgerät am einfachsten und günstigsten dran bist.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2012)

Habe gerade mal gesucht und gefunden...
Hier die Diskussion von 2008.
Ich denke aber, dass sich da Preislich nichts,
und wenn dass eher Pro Sanftanlaufgerät geändert hat.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/18872-Stern-Dreieck-SPS-oder-Sch%C3%BCtz?highlight=Sanftanlaufger%E4t+stern+dreieck

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Licht9885 (21 August 2012)

Bei uns war es wasser und die Leitung war auch Übersichtlich so konnten wir teilweise folgendes Phänomen betrachten Verbraucher forderte wasser an; steuerung registriert zu wenig druck auf der Leitung und gibt den Befehl Start 2. Pumpe allerdings in dem Moment wurde der wasserverbrauch eingestellt und die zweite Pumpe lief dennoch an da es im Programm auch so verknüpft war das eine Pumpe erst nach zeit x wieder ausgeschaltet werden sollte. In dem Zuge drückte die 1 Pumpe weiter wasser rein und der Druck auf dem system erhöte sich und somit stieg auch der Druck an der 2 Pumpe wo dann halt mal der MS Flog.
Also wie gesagt manchmal muss man nicht immer die Fehler bei sich selbst suchen sondern sollte mal um die Ecke denken.


----------



## winnman (21 August 2012)

Wenn beide Pumpen hydraulisch parallel sind und keine Rückschlagklappen verbaut sind (oder nciht funktionieren), dann treibt die zu erst gestartete Pumpe den Flüssigkeitsstrom verkehrt durch die 2. Pumpe, diese beginnt sich nun rückwärts zu drehen.

Wird diese nun gestartet, kann es zu obigem Phänomen kommen (einer unserer Schlosse wollte mir nicht glauben und hat dabei einen 400A Sanftstarter abgeschossen )

Könnte auch hier das Problem sein.

Fällt der Motorschutz nur bei der jeweils 2. gestarteten Pumpe? oder auch schon bei der ersten?
Ist ausgeschlossen dass sich die Pumpen bereits vorher durch zurückfliesende Flüssigkeit vielleicht schon verkehrt drehen?


----------



## MSommer (21 August 2012)

Hallo Micha,
Das erhöhen der Umschaltzeit bei einer Pumpe bringt nichts. Sobald die Pumpe Spannungsfrei (Umschaltzeit) ist, wird schagartig die Pumpe auf Grund der Statischen Höhe des Mediums abruppt gestoppt. Die Umschaltung auf Dreieck ist für die Pumpe so, als wenn diese aus dem Start von 0 auf 100 schaltet (Hoher Einschaltstrom). Was anderes ist es bei einem Ventilator, der hat Schwungmasse und deshalb ist dort ein SD-Anlauf machbar. 

Frage: Passiert das auch, wenn nur eine Pumpe in Betrieb ist? oder nur im Parallelbetrieb, wenn die zweite Pumpe angefordert wird.

Gruß Michael


----------



## rheumakay (21 August 2012)

-> Sanftanlauf
Ich scheue mich auch immer noch diese Dinger einzubauen..
in erster Linie, da ich gelesen habe , dass die Geräte ja nicht so oft aus/ein geschaltet werden können?!
Mir sind deswegen auch schon mal ein paar Geräte (ist aber schon 10Jahre her) abgeraucht (ca.30KW Geräte für Lüfter)

Meistens habe ich dann herkömmliche FU´s genommen.


----------



## BadTaste (22 August 2012)

Hallo,
für mich ist es nun eindeutig mechanisch, ich bin nun mit dem Kunden im Gespräch, der fand das natürlich nicht lustig das die Hydraulik schuld sein soll und ein Programmierer ihnen das auch noch sagt :-(, morgen ist nun Begehung und dann schaut sich das mal jemand an. 
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, man zweifelt ja immer zuerst an sich selber 

schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 August 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> -> Sanftanlauf
> Ich scheue mich auch immer noch diese Dinger einzubauen..
> in erster Linie, da ich gelesen habe , dass die Geräte ja nicht so oft aus/ein geschaltet werden können?!
> Mir sind deswegen auch schon mal ein paar Geräte (ist aber schon 10Jahre her) abgeraucht (ca.30KW Geräte für Lüfter)
> ...



Das finde ich, kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Siemens schreibt z.b. dass bei einer höheren Schalthäufigkeit der Sanftanlauf
eine nummer größer zu dimensionieren ist.
Dann ist häufiges einschalten kein Problem.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (22 August 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ....bei einer höheren Schalthäufigkeit der Sanftanlauf
> eine nummer größer zu dimensionieren ist.
> Dann ist häufiges einschalten kein Problem.....


...und schon schwindet der (vermeintliche) gern genannte Preisvorteil eines Sanftanlassers...
Bin halt nach wie vor überzeugt, dass Sanftanlasser nicht generell günstiger sind als Y-D, wenn man ALLE Faktoren mit einberechnet.
(ALLE= Trennschütz, ggf. Bypassschütz, Überdimensionierung bei erhöhter Schalthäufigkeit, zusätzliche Kühlmassnahmen wenn kein Bypass, ......)

aber eigentlich ist's ja OT

Zur Umschaltzeit Stern-Dreieck: 
Zu lange ist genauso schlecht wie zu Kurz. Unsere Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass die in den erhältlichen Stern-Dreieck Zeitrelais fest hinterlegte Umschaltzeit meist optimal ist.

o.s.t.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich Rechne das diese Woche nochmal durch...
auch mit einer nummer größer u.s.w....

Das Bypassschütz kannt du dir auch sparen, da alle mir bisher bekannten und verbauten
Sanftanlasser diese schon eingebaut hatten. (Somit auch zusätzliche Kühlmassnahmen)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (22 August 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich Rechne das diese Woche nochmal durch...
> auch mit einer nummer größer u.s.w.......


ja gerne - für 160kW Motor wäre cool.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 August 2012)

Wird erledigt!

Werde noch eine variante mit 7,5kW machen.


----------



## atrius (22 August 2012)

Was die Schalthäufigkeit betrifft, muss der Gerechtigkeit Willen gesagt werden, dass auch mit Y-D nicht beliebig oft eingeschaltet werden darf! Herstellerangaben des Motores beachten!
Und sollte nun in einer Anwendung mehr als 20-30 mal /h gestartet werden, empfielt sich zudem den erheblichen Mehrverbrauch an Energie auszurechnen. Nun hat mit Sicherheit der Sanftanlauf die Nase vorn.


----------



## vinylsucker (22 August 2012)

Hallo, muß jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ein Aspekt der hier noch gar nicht genannt wurde ist die möglich längere Lebensdauer der Motore mit Sanftstarter. Wir haben an einer Anlage 6 Wasserpumpen welche mit Rückschlagklappen ausgerüstet sind und parallel betrieben werden.
Jeder Antrieb mit einer Leistung von 110kW.
Früher hatten wir hier einen Stern Dreieck Anlauf, damals wechselten wir ca. 6 Antriebe im Jahr.
Seit wir 160kW Sanftstarter eingebaut haben ist es noch ca. 1 Motor!!!

Dieses Beispiel läst sich bestimmt nicht auf jede Anlage übertragen, kann aber je nach Anwendung richtig Geld sparen.

Gruß


----------



## o.s.t. (23 August 2012)

Ich glaube, man kann Anwendungen mit quadratischem Moment (Pumpen/Lüfter) nicht vergleichen mit linearem Moment (Förderer jeglicher Art) bezüglich Y-D vs. Stoftstarter-Anlauf. 
Dazu kommt noch ob Anlauf unter Last oder ob die Last erst nach Hochlauf erfolgt. Wenn man vergleicht, dann unter genau gleichen Bedingungen.

o.s.t.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (23 August 2012)

Ich würde ja vorschlagen, den Stromverlauf einfach mal auf nem  Scopemeter zu beobachten (sofern ihr eins habt oder besorgen könnt). Daraus lässt sich recht leicht ableiten, was  da in der Maschine passiert. Das ist sicherlich sinnvoller, als nur aus  Vermutungen heraus 100 mal alle Teile zu tauschen, das kostet immerhin  auch Geld.

Letztlich ist die wichtige Frage: WANN fliegt der  Motorschutz raus? Sowas passiert ja - insbesondere bei richtiger  Dimensionierung - nicht rein aus Lust und Laune, sondern es existiert  ein Grund. Also versuch doch mal, die genauen Umstände des Fehlers zu  finden.


----------



## RealDrive (23 August 2012)

Hi, 
grundsätzlich würde ich Majestic hier zustimmen. Leider ist es aber oft/meist so dass der Anlagenbetreiber keine "monate" lange Analyse des Problems will, sondern möchte dass die Anlage so schnell wie möglich wieder läuft. So versucht der Techniker eben aus der Erfahrung heraus Teile zuwechseln.

Pumpen mit Stern-Dreickanlauf sind oft ein Problem auch wenn eine Rückschlagklappe installiert wird fällt die Drehzahl doch beim Umschalten ab und die Pumpe muss im Dreick gegen den Druck in der Leitung arbeiten.
Der Einsatz eines Sanftstarter würd hier evtl. Abhilfe schaffen. 
Also entweder von einem Anbieter so ein Gerät versuchsweise einbauen lassen oder weiter analysieren.

Hier auch noch was zum nachlesen: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen DE_11_11_AT51 Softstarter (2).pdf


Viel Grüße
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## Majestic_1987 (23 August 2012)

Schon richtig, dass niemand einen Stillstand will. Wenn der Techniker aber dann 5 Tage lang nach und nach jedes mögliche Gerät tauscht, wäre man mit einer guten Analyse zu Beginn besser bedient gewesen, insbesondere nachhaltiger. Und: ne Strommessung mit nem Scopemeter dauert vielleicht 10 Minuten, wäre hier also ne wirkliche Option. Denn jetzt werden sogar Begehungen gemacht um Probleme bei der Mechanik auszuschließen. Das kostet dann nicht nur Zeit und Geld für einen Mann, sondern direkt für zwei, drei oder mehr.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe gerade mal kurz im Siemens-Katalog gestöbert...

Y-D Kombinationen 160kW gibt es nicht fertig, muss man also selbst zusammenbauen! (Arbeitszeit)

Hier mal als Beispiel 160kW:

Sanftstarter Sirius 160kW 400V         1160,00€
Schütz 160 kW                              1160,00€

Weiter rechne ich erst garnicht, ist m.e. sinnlos... 

Hier noch ein Beispiel mit 7,5 kW:

Sanftstarter Sirius 7,5kW 400V      160,00€
Schütz 7,5 kW                             43,00€
                                            ------------
Summe:                                    203,00€

Y-D Kombination 7,5kW                226,00€

Noch Fragen? 

Andere Kombinationen Rechne ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter, ich denke, dass dies zur veranschaulichung reicht.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Astralavista (23 August 2012)

Allerdings sollte man evtl. bei der 7.5kW Kombi mit einrechnen das die Sanftstarter meist mit Halbleitersicherungen abgesichert werden wollen.
Diese sind um einiges teurer als Standard-Sicherungen. Zusätzlich muss man den Sanftstarter meist 1 oder sogar 2 Stufen größer auslegen. z.B. für 7,5kW Antrieb einen 11kW Starter usw.

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung da ich mit 90kW Ventilatoren und 110kW Sanftstartern schon massive Probleme gehabt habe. (Mehrere gefallene Halbleitersicherungen bei der IBN + Anlaufprobleme).
Hier wurde dann wieder auf Y-D zurückgebaut.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2012)

Sollen wir jetzt noch den Mehr-Platzbedarf für eine Y-D Kombination mit reinrechnen?!? 
Ist mir jetzt zu doof, die diskussion, soll doch jeder verbauen was er will. :|


----------



## o.s.t. (23 August 2012)

Danke erstmal...

nochmal zum 160kW Motor:
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass in der Y-D Kombi keine 160KW Schützen verbaut werden, sondern um Wurzel 3 kleinere - also 90kW Schütze? (der Sternpunktschütz sogar noch 2 Stufen kleiner)

2x 90kW + 1x 45kW Schütz vs. 160kW Schütz + 160kW Sanftanlasser (od. eben grösseren für erhöhte Schalthäufigkeit)

o.s.t.


----------



## Astralavista (23 August 2012)

Nicht falsch verstehen ... ich wollte keine Diskussion anfangen. Es ging hier um die Kosten der Bauteile und nicht um den Platzbedarf.
Zu einem Leistungsabgang gehört halt auch die Absicherung bzw. richtige Dimensionierung der Bauteile und nicht nur 7,5kW Y-D vs. 7,5kW Sanftanlauf.
Ich denke was den Platzbedarf angeht ist die Sache klar, dass ein Sanftanlauf die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## o.s.t. (23 August 2012)

Zum Platzbedarf siehe Foto:
2x 800er Feld mit je 630er Hauptschalter und je 2 x 160kW Stern-Dreieck







EDIT: mache jetzt hier Schluss, soll jeder das machen, was für ihn am besten passt und effizientesten ist

und tschüss.....


----------



## rheumakay (23 August 2012)

Fazit für mich:
Auch unter Experten ist man sich nicht einig, ob ein Sanftstarter als Ersatz /Neubau anstelle von Y/D in Frage kommt.
Man muß immer nach der Art der Anwendung schauen, ob ein Sanftstarter in Frage kommt.


----------



## RealDrive (23 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal sorry an BadTaste da dir das jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

es ist zu schön um jetzt aufzuhören...wirklich sehr interessant.

Noch ein wichtiger Punkt, der für einen Sanftstarter spricht: Nur eine Zuleitung zum Motor. 
Auch wenn die Kabelhersteller meinen Kupferleitungen seien eine Kapitalanlage 

Würde mich freuen wenn wir es hier schaffen eine Vergleichsrechnung - rein die Anschffungskosten versteht sich - aufzustellen für einen 160 KW Motor.
Mit den bereits erwähnten Punkten - größe der Schütze - Softstarter - Sicherungen - Leitung - und weitere evtl. noch folgende Punkte.

Unabhängig davon stimme ich rheumakay zu: man kann micht pauschal Y/D durch Softstarter ersetzen. Gründe könnte man natürlich auch diskutieren.

Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive
http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Products/Softstarters.htm


----------



## FALB (8 November 2012)

Welches Drehfeld ? Rechts oder Links ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2012)

Micha, BadTaste, Themenstarter,

Problem gelöst? Woran lag es denn? Nach so vielen nützlichen Beiträgen wäre eine Rückmeldung wirklich mal angebracht!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## BadTaste (9 November 2012)

Hallo Onkel,
das ist natürlich richtig!!!
Also wir haben zunächst die Stern Dreieck Umschaltrelais getauscht, mit den Neuen ist es möglich die Umschaltpausen variabel einzustellen. 
Wir haben dann eine Peakmesuung gemacht und festgestellt das die Stromaufnahme bei Verlängerung der Pause geringer wurde (also von 220A auf 120A glaube ich). Nachdem die Pausenzeit in Hinsicht auf den Umschaltpeak (empirisch ermittelt, also auch Fehlerbehaftet) eingestellt wurde gab es keine Probleme mehr.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2012)

BadTaste schrieb:


> ..festgestellt das die Stromaufnahme bei Verlängerung der Pause geringer wurde (also von 220A auf 120A glaube ich)...


Meinen Glückwunsch zu dieser "billigen" Lösung! Wer hätte das gedacht? Weißt du noch ungefähr die Umschaltzeiten? Können Lichtbögen die Ursache gewesen sein?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## BadTaste (11 November 2012)

Hallo Onkel,
ich habe die grade mal angefragt aber der gute Mann findet sie nicht... ich poste sie sobald ich Antwort habe.

schönen Sonntag
Michael


----------



## MSommer (11 November 2012)

Hallo Namensvetter,
Irgendwie sind meine Erfahrungen bei Pumpen da anders. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kann eine Pumpe eigentlich während des Umschaltens von Stern auf Dreieck nicht weiterlaufen (Spannungsunterbrechung) . Auf Grund der Wasservorlage (Gegendruck blockiert das Laufrad nach meinen Erfahrungen sofort). Eingebaute Rückschlagklappen schließen ebenfalls sofort, wenn die Pumpe keinen Druck erzeugt. Im Dreieckbetrieb starten die Antriebe somit immer aus dem Stillstand. Bei Ventilatoren bringt das auf Grund der "Schwungkraft" des Laufrades einen Vorteil. Deshalb baue ich bei Pumpen keine Stern-Dreieckschaltung mehr ein. Wo eine Anlaufstrombegrenzung notwendig wird, werden dann FU-Einheiten eingebaut.

Gruß Michael


----------



## BadTaste (11 November 2012)

Hallo Michael,
ja das ist Theorie und Praxis, ich bin da ganz bei Dir... ich hatte auch versucht Sanftanläufer durchzusetztzen, aber da wurde gesagt las uns erst mal messen und 
die Umschaltrelais ausprobieren ist nicht so teuer wie der Umbau, kannst dir denken das ich ziemlich alt aussah... und man muß dann auch mal erkennen wann man geschlagen ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------

